# Windys journey



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Alright so windy is my new lease. She has come far from the horse they brought home. She had no tail/mane and looked ready to give up covered with bites and sores. Today she is a happy bratty gorgeous girl. I am now starting to work with her we started with perfecting the trot she has pretty much gotten it down with some minor difficulties she needs some aids but is getting it and even slightly understanding voice commands. She was abused before so these are big steps we believe somebody trained her for gaming as she is a dynamite pole horse and sorta knows the barrel pattern already. anyways here is the chubber monster herself


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

have ridden windy a couple more times in the past week and she keeps getting better! Have gotten a full arena canter instead of stoping half way she did great!! So we have a gymkhana this weekend and since she has never been to one we figured we would take her jsut to let her get used to being off the property and the speaker and what not. I will ride her in 3 events being barrels poles and single stake just to get her used to the arena as well not going fast just training.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Took windy to gymkhana yesterday (march 5) and she did awesome surprised everyone with how relaxed she stayed even with all the craziness and a loose horse and such. She got an A time in poles but I'm having trouble remembering her other times I didn't push her just let her pick her own speed  . Well this morning I got a huge surprise Beth be yard owner texted me and said windys owner had come out and if I wanted to work of her expenses(windys) then she was mine !!!!!! My mom said it was fine(shockingly) and windy will soon be mine documented and such  I am so happy to finally have my own horse again especially one I get to bring back the way I want to with such amazing people to train me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

